# error 1002



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

I hope this is the correct forum for this.

I am running Win 10, Edge( 80.0.361.66), Google Chrome and Opera. I am able to sign into my Comcast e-mail account with no problems. When I attempt to sign in to my Comcast e-mail account through Microsoft Outlook 2010 I get the following error message:

"IMAP server wants to alert you to the following: 1002"

I have not been able to find a fix for this error. Please what do I do?
Thanks, 
eddie460


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Set up your Email again in Outlook in case something is wrong: https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-set-up-comcast-email-in-outlook


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Outlook and run an Advanced Find. (Click in the search box and a new menu “Search” will open – you will see the button for Search Tools and then Advanced Find).

In the new window “Advanced Find” – on the first line, click browse, and check all the folders (and subfolders) in the email account (You might be able to click the Search Subfolders dialog box, but it didn't seem to work for me so I checked all the boxes). Hit OK

Go to the second tab “More Choices” and only click the radio box that says “Only items with one or more attachments”. Do NOT click or add anything else.

Click Find Now (on the right).

When all the emails have been displayed, sort by SIZE. You are only interested in the emails that show up with a size of 0 (ZERO!). Open the emails and you will probably see that these emails have attachments that add up to over 20MB. Delete them – and then delete them again from the trash bin.

Close outlook and reopen it. Run Send/Receive All Folders and it should run without the error message.

Note: You can delete from this file list and you will get the error message on every "delete". When you delete an item from the folder, it immediately pops into the Trash folder. Just immediately delete the item again from the Trash folder. - OR - Better Yet

select all items which have 20MB and above, (by holding Ctrl or Ctrl+Shift).
hold Shift while you click on the 'Delete' button, it will delete it permanently


----------



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

The problem is that the error 1002 message covers the Outlook sign in. I can move the error message to the side but outlook will not respond. I took a screen shot and it appears in my pictures but it will not allow me to copy it to paste to this message.
I gave tried to delete Outlook so I could reinstall but it only allows me to delete all of Office 2010. 
I'm at a complete loss here.
thanks, eddie460


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Although reinstalling doesn't lose data, I'd back up anyway including your Outlook .pst file. Use either your disc or if you have your code, a download.


----------

